# Army Painting Challenge - April 2015.



## Tawa

Whooo!Here's the April thread for the Army Painting Challenge 2014-2015.
Next month is the final month! :good:


This thread will close on the 6th of May.


---

My entry for this month will be: A 12man IJA Grenadier Squad.
Pics to follow soon.


----------



## R_Squared

Coolio, I'm opening this month with a unit of Tankbustas. 5 Horrid "Finecast" boyz & 2 squigs, plus 5 boyz with rokkit launchas....


----------



## Tawa

Here's the Grenadier Squad


----------



## Iraqiel

Currently working on getting 500 points of empire completed to make my first playable army, but after that I think I will continue my guard heavy weapon squad work, unless I find my self able to afford another wyvern.

Having said that, I doooo have another valkyrie amidst the backlog...


----------



## SwedeMarine

Im torn between A tactical Squad, A squad of Vanguard Veterans, My tau Devilfish, or some Legion of the damned. ill figure something out.


----------



## Nordicus

Being back from tour, and only having a few weeks, I will settle with my Juggerlord this month.










I will make up for it next month - Just you wait and see


----------



## Tawa

Nordicus said:


> Being back from tour, and only having a few weeks, I will settle with my Juggerlord this month.


Bags of time mate 



This thread will remain open until Wednesday 6th May.


----------



## Nordicus

Challenge complete!


----------



## R_Squared

NIce, it's a great example that shows how a limited palette of colours can be used effectively.


----------



## Tawa

Nordicus said:


> Challenge complete!


Three units over the requirement and still with a month remaining...... :shok:


----------



## Nordicus

Tawa said:


> Three units over the requirement and still with a month remaining...... :shok:


I'm going for a perfect score!


----------



## Tawa

One more unit and you've done it


----------



## Nordicus

Tawa said:


> One more unit and you've done it


Do I get a big cookie for a complete streak ?


----------



## Tawa

Maybe


----------



## Nordicus

Tawa said:


> Maybe


----------



## Tawa

Dafuq? :laugh:


----------



## Iraqiel

Well, Tawa's generous extension of time noted, I fear work is going to continue to limit the amount of hobby I do - plus my lovely wife gave me a big box of fantasy for my birthday! So, the time seems right to introduce my second army for the challenge - the Warhammer Empire.

Before:

After:


----------



## R_Squared

Finished up my Tankbustas with time to spare. :so_happy:
Have to say, I hated painting the "finecast". Defects, rough surfaces and poor details compared to plastics. They were not pleasant to paint at all, I won't be buying any more of them if I can help it.


----------



## Tawa

Eurgh, there's no way I'm getting this Grenadier Squad done this month


----------



## Iraqiel

Tawa said:


> Eurgh, there's no way I'm getting this Grenadier Squad done this month



Come on Tawa, there's always the 'going down in a blaze of glory' last night blitz!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCeIIcPAwv8


----------



## Nordicus

Iraqiel said:


> Come on Tawa, there's always the 'going down in a blaze of glory' last night blitz!


I agree with Iraqiel :


----------



## Tawa

*cracks knuckles*

Here we go......


----------



## Howzaa

Well I think I may be missing out this month real life is defeating me.


----------



## Tawa

Home from a corking weekend away.....



Anyhoo, deadline for this thread is 22:30 tomorrow night


----------



## SwedeMarine

Tawa said:


> Home from a corking weekend away.....
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhoo, deadline for this thread is 22:30 tomorrow night


euro time? im assuming? if so ill take a RL card but i dont think i need one in any case.


----------



## Howzaa

RL card from me too for the first time only took holiday, sorting moving house and proposing to defeat me.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Great entries so far. My Skitarii Cohort and I will be entering the next Challenge, which starts in June if I am correct?


LotN


----------



## Tawa

SwedeMarine said:


> euro time? im assuming? if so ill take a RL card but i dont think i need one in any case.


Seven minutes ago actually :laugh:



Lord of the Night said:


> Great entries so far. My Skitarii Cohort and I will be entering the next Challenge, which starts in June if I am correct?


July.  I'll be posting up the registration thread in June along with a final scores thread for this run 




Thread Closed.


----------

